# Ford 550 leaking from converter



## kafelsan (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi, 
I am thinking of buying a backhoe instead of my David Brown 880.

Have been and checking the Ford 550 -82 4wd. Looks to be a perfect machine for me, just the right size, however it is leaking oil from the torque converter, according to the seller started the leak after he had pushed it too hard. Leaks very fast, can’t test it. 

Have heard / read about and what I can see, there is a lot of work to dismantle the Ford, is there anything special I should consider? I have also heard that it requires precision when to "compress" "front of the cab," and that it will screw the turbine later to avoid damaging it?

What can be wrong if it is not the converter seal?
What’s the worst case scenario?
Do somebody know the page with pictures where I can see how to take apart the Ford?

Thank you in advance 
Fredrik


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I know nothing of them, but I would try to find out what they are worth, and how much it would cost to repair it.... then either pay accordingly, or just look for something that is not in need of repair. If it is leaking so bad, and the guy doesn't want to repair it himself.... maybe there are a few other issues with it that make it not worth the trouble for the owner to fix in the first place.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Howdy Fredrik,

The Ford 550 TLB was made from 1975-1978. So, it cannot be a 1982 model as stated. It might be a 555 model that was made from 1978 - ????. The owner probably got the year wrong. 

You are looking at a relatively big job to split a TLB. You have to wedge the front axle on both sides so it doesn't shift on you. You will need an overhead hoist to tilt the cab back. Normally, you will have to remove the loader and loader frame. Maybe just slide forward. Heavy work. 

Then you have to split the tractor between engine and transmission and roll one half away from the other. You need a smooth hard surface to do this work. In your case, I think you have to roll the front end away from the rear. Your service manual will dictate. Need a sturdy wheeled jack under the half that must be moved. 

A service manual should provide a limited pictorial presentation of the split. Look on the internet for service manuals. Ebay offers hard copies for about $100, and also CD's for about $10.

If not a converter seal, it might be a transmission front seal leaking.

Worst case scenario - replace torque converter, power reversing clutches, bearings, engine rear main seal, transmission front seal, freeze plugs, etc.. While you have the tractor split, you might as well address any other apparent issues.

I personally would buy one that is in good condition, fully functional, with no major leaks.


----------



## kafelsan (Oct 24, 2013)

Ed_F said:


> Howdy Fredrik,
> 
> The Ford 550 TLB was made from 1975-1978. So, it cannot be a 1982 model as stated. It might be a 555 model that was made from 1978 - ????. The owner probably got the year wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi Ed,

Where can i find the production years online? So i can show the seller. 

Do you know prices on the seals? I have a website with prices on Ford parts, but i don't know that seals should be replaced? If i want to replace all seals that are usually replaced, are we talking about 300-500$ or 1000$+? 

Sure i would like to buy one in working condition, but they are three times more expensive. And i am in no hurry and like challenges.

Thank you for your help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I found the following quote regarding a Ford 550 leak on the internet from *Roy Suomi*]

*"There are a couple of things there that will leak in there.. One is the oil pressure tube and plug visible from bottom cover , Next is the Blocker Valve that sits on top of the front cover assembly.. This Blocker Valve contains the shift spool and base gasket.. The last is the front pump that powers the reverser unit.. Pump there is powered by the torque converter.. "*

There is an inspection plate/cover under the torque converter that you can remove and possibly see where it is leaking.

FYI, you can get a remanufactured torque converter for about $650. A new one costs $2,500.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Fredrik,

In searching the internet, I see that you have the *Noveau ******** advising you on finding and interpreting the numbers on the tractor. I can assure you that he is an expert on Ford tractor identification. Just follow his advice. 

Seals are not expensive. Go to Messick's Farm Equipment on the internet and go to parts search/New Holland and enter 550 for the model number. They often have the parts cost listed. 

Splitting the 550 is a big job, therefore you will want to address all other possible problems whilst you have it split. If you see any other evidence of leaks, beyond your primary repair, you will want to fix it.


----------



## kafelsan (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been offered a MF 50C from 1978 for approximately same price. The tractor has been stored in a barn for last 15years, backhoe outside, the ownes splited them becouse backhoe did't fint inside. I don't know what machine is better to buy?

Ford 550 have 4wd and joystics for backhoe, but doesnot work and requars "a couple" of hours work before it is running again. it should have around 8000-9000 hours running time on the machine. 

MF 50C no 4wd ,no joystics for backhoe, but working. have run around 3000-4000hourse. 

Is Ford a better backhoe with 4wd or am i imagine it becouse 4wd sounds better? I looked online and it looks like MF have more hp.


----------



## kafelsan (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been offered a MF 50C from 1978 for approximately same price. The tractor has been stored in a barn for last 15years, backhoe outside, the ownes splited them becouse backhoe did't fint inside. I don't know what machine is better to buy?

Ford 550 have 4wd and joystics for backhoe, but doesnot work and requars "a couple" of hours work before it is running again. it should have around 8000-9000 hours running time on the machine. 

MF 50C no 4wd ,no joystics for backhoe, but working. have run around 3000-4000hourse. 

Is Ford a better backhoe with 4wd or am i imagine it becouse 4wd sounds better? I looked online and it looks like MF have more hp.


----------



## kafelsan (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been offered a MF 50C from 1978 for approximately same price. The tractor has been stored in a barn for last 15years, backhoe outside, the ownes splited them becouse backhoe did't fint inside. I don't know what machine is better to buy?
Ford 550 have 4wd and joystics for backhoe, but doesnot work and requars "a couple" of hours work before it is running again. it should have around 8000-9000 hours running time on the machine. 
MF 50C no 4wd ,no joystics for backhoe, but working. have run around 3000-4000hourse. 
Is Ford a better backhoe with 4wd or am i imagine it becouse 4wd sounds better? I looked online and it looks like MF have more hp.


----------



## kafelsan (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been offered a MF 50C from 1978 for approximately same price. The tractor has been stored in a barn for last 15years, backhoe outside, the ownes splited them becouse backhoe did't fint inside. I don't know what machine is better to buy?

Ford 550 have 4wd and joystics for backhoe, but doesnot work and requars "a couple" of hours work before it is running again. it should have around 8000-9000 hours running time on the machine. 

MF 50C no 4wd ,no joystics for backhoe, but working. have run around 3000-4000hourse. 

Is Ford a better backhoe with 4wd or am i imagine it becouse 4wd sounds better? I looked online and it looks like MF have more hp.


----------

